# Impact pro vs freerider pro?



## scandy1 (May 2, 2016)

I've had lots of the standard freeriders, and recently the freerider contacts. I like the grip and pedal feel of the standard freeriders but looking for something more sturdy feeling, a little stiffer, and with better protection. 

Ive had a few foot strikes on my freeriders that did some damage to my feet, as well as multiple bruised heels. 

I'm leaning towards the impact pros because I prioritize downhill performance and protection over pedaling, weight, breathability, etc.. my worry is that they'll feel too disconnected and "wooden" especially for bike park stuff i like having good pedal feel in the air and knowing how my foots positioned on the pedal. the standard freeriders are great for that. 

Anyone have experience on both? I think i've got a good idea of how the freerider pro's will ride, I think grip and pedal feel will be perfect. but if i can get a little more protection out of impacts without sacrificing too much on pedal feel ill go with the impacts.


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

I have both and use both. I tend to use free rider more only because less bulky and cooler. The impacts i find feel way better and stiffer. You might find the free rider more grippy cuz the sole flexes more allowing foot to cup the pedal more. I don’t like that feeling much. Why i prefer impact but wished they were not as bulky. Doing drops feel better on impacts too. I like stiff shoes. I also use kestrel for clipless. Those are stiff and light. Try those for flats


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Have ridden:

Freerider Contacs
Freerider Pro
Impact Pro

The Contacts and the Impact Pro's are wider in the toe box. The Impacts are really stiff. The Freerider Pro's and Impact Pro's are really hot.

I'm keeping my Impact Pro's for fall/winter rides and days at the bike park. I love the stiff, burly construction of the Impact Pro's for rowdy bike park days.

I haven't found my "summer" shoe yet. Last 2 summers it was the Contact, but it seems FiveTen doesn't make them anymore? Freerider Pro's (and Impacts) are too hot for summer.


----------

